# Wackiest goat name?



## emilieanne

Throughout my showing years with my personal goats and helping other people show their goats, I've run into some WEIRD goat names. 
Just a few:
-One fish two fish
-Red fish blue fish
- slobber knocker
- captain Morgan
- red rummy & her sister, ( so off the wall I can't think of it, but it was an alcoholic beverage) 
- ^^ their mother (another WEIRD name, but it was a dr.seuse name) 

What are the craziest, funniest, or weirdest names you've ever herd of? 
Interested to hear some


----------



## Stacie1205

Well... when I bought a doe named Ta-Da, I named her Buckling Wa-La.


----------



## teejae

I have an Ali Blubber and a Snot  teejae


----------



## emilieanne

A hahahah! 

You guys kill me 
Tada wala! Lol 
Blubber? Was she a realy fat goat?? Lol 
I love them!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

I have a buck named Goober Smooches and his son named Goober Lips McGee. 
I have also had goats named
Taday
Tamari (twins, everyone always asked "where's yesterday? ")
(Their brother was Justin Case, like -just-in-case, everyone wanted to know "in case what?!")
Gimbo Jack
No bucking way
Godiva
Trick R Treat (born on Halloween)
Cat in the hat
Daisies Dumb Duckling (dumbest goat EVER, I named her that on purpose)
Scarface (ripped his face open on wire, never healed right)
And tons of others....


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> I have a buck named Goober Smooches and his son named Goober Lips McGee.
> I have also had goats named
> Taday
> Tamari (twins, everyone always asked "where's yesterday? ")
> (Their brother was Justin Case, like -just-in-case, everyone wanted to know "in case what?!")
> Gimbo Jack
> No bucking way
> Godiva
> Trick R Treat (born on Halloween)
> Cat in the hat
> Daisies Dumb Duckling (dumbest goat EVER, I named her that on purpose)
> Scarface (ripped his face open on wire, never healed right)
> And tons of others....


Oh. My. Gosh! 
If you show, the judge must go CRAZY?!!
I love Justin case


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I love Red Fish Blue Fish and One Fish Two Fish!  I'm a Dr. Susse (sp?) fan 
I have Cat InThe Hat, Hop On Pop, and Sam I Am 
I also have TONS of other names! Like TONS! lol! Would be a LONG list if I posted it here hehe!


----------



## emilieanne

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I love Red Fish Blue Fish and One Fish Two Fish!  I'm a Dr. Susse (sp?) fan
> I have Cat InThe Hat, Hop On Pop, and Sam I Am
> I also have TONS of other names! Like TONS! lol! Would be a LONG list if I posted it here hehe!


Go for it! I don't mind.

The one (I'm still trying to think of lol) started with an 's' 
And it was dr.seuss  
This is gunna kill me til I figure it out!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Ok but you asked for it  (not all of them are wild and cray  )

I can't think of any other Dr. Susse names off the top of my head.. I only had those ones cause they are the only ones that would fit with my herd name and sounded decent lol! 

(I Just Copied and Pasted these so don't mind my side notes and all the numbers.  and I know not all of them will fit with my herd name  )

J.O.Y. Farm (12 - space between herd name and name included)

Knight's Armor (26)
Knight Light (24)
Angry Bird(s) (22 -23)
Butterfly Kisses (28)
Paint Me Pretty (27)
Wet Paint (21)
Dear Heart (22)
Stay Beautiful (25)
Enchanted (21)
Super Man (21)
Super Star (22)
Small Town Girl (27)
Sparks Fly (22)
Star Fire (21)
SnapDragon (22)
Like A Star (23)
Last Kiss (21)
Precious Moments (28)
Morning Glory (25)
Double Take (23)
Cherry Blossom (26)
Dasiy May(Mae) (21)
GoodGollyMissMolly (30)
Ta-Da! (18)
Summer Song (23)
Cricket (19)
Authentic (21)
Dark Of Night (25)
Desert Rose (23)
NothingElseMatters (30)
Glass Slipper (25)
Told You(U) Twice (27-25)
Sheer Elegance (27)
Pixie Dust (22)
Tinker Bell (23)
Glory (17)
Glory Days (22)
Forget Me Not (
Good As It Gets
Whimsical
Playin' In Paint
Cowgirl Don't Cry
Maybe Just Maybe
When I Say Goodbye
Now Picture This
Twelve Dozen Roses
High Society
Once Upon A Time
Catch Your Breath
Colorful Chaos
Imagine That
Don't Look Back
Kissed By The Sun
Forbidden Love
High Definition
Cowgirl(boy) Up
Wishful Thinking
Poetry In Motion
Breathless
C-Quin
My Kind Of Guy
Patch Work
There'sAnApp4That
City Slicker
Note To Self
Hide N Seek
All Jazzed Up
At First Glance
Sapphire
Be Mine
Sealed With A Kiss
Singin'InTheRain
Small Talk
Simon Say's
Chantily Lace
Sam I Am
Hop On Pop
Cat In The Hat
Can't Catch Me
China Doll
Talkin' Bout Me?
Make My Day
Winsome For Me
Designer Jeans
Avatar
Limeted Edition
24 Karat Gold
For Pete's Sake
Keep Dancin'
Two To Tango
Diamonds R Forever
Chanle Surfin'
Final Call
On Target
Bulls Eye
Inspired
Mighty Nice
Jenny's Little B - Satin's Jenny B
Lickity Split
Just Teasin' Ya
My Oh My
Spitn' Image
Don't Blink
Simple Elegance
Only Make Beleive
Pure Delight
First In Line
Best Bet
Fine Art
Promise Me
Better Beleive It
Fancy Pants
Wow Factor
Nick Of Time
For The Record
Unforgetable
In Your Dreams
Wish Upon A Star
Fancy This
Lotsa Fizz
Ricochet
Dream On
Caught Ya Lookin'
Keep Dreamin'
Tag Your It
Precious Promise 
Black Tie Affair
High Tech
Look At Me
I'm Worth It
Unlimited
Last Minuet
American Honey
Glory Days
Hard To Get
Against All Odds
Karate Kid
Dazzle Me
Finders Keepers
After Hours
Croud Control
Extream Dream
Sudden Impact
Should've Been A Cowboy
Smooth Talker
Cheekey Monkey
I'm All Ears (LM name)
Almost Always
Action Jackson
After Math
C Spot Run
Wicked Lovely
Mater Of The Heart
Shine On
Hit The Road Jack
Walkin On SunShine
Georgia Peach
Georgia Bell
Southern Bell
Amazing Grace
Yes Sir
Zippity DoDa
Yippee Skipy
Party Favor
I Spy
HideYourLoveAway 
Every Good Thing
Good Morning Beautiful
Dream Come True
Chickadee 
Keepsake 
Tae Amo
Lil Miss Sunshine
Plain And Simple 
Read All About
Note Worthy 
As You Wish
Ready Or Not
See Me Shine 
Coming Attractions 
Silhouette
Pizazz
Echo In The Night
Return To Sender
Center Stage
Masquerade 
Kenya 
Steal My Show
Don't Stop Believin' 
Summer Jubilee 
Tell Me More
Lil' Red Riding Hood
Hope Floats
Tip Toe
Flip Flop
Lil' Bo Peep
Say No More
Bright Eyes
Peak-a-Boo
Dynamic Dreams
Put You In A Song
Little Less Talk
It's5 O'clockSomewhere 
Lady Antebellum 
Set Fire To The Rain
Someone Like You 
Hot Ticket 
Lesson Learned
Punch Buggy


----------



## emilieanne

We have a peekaboo and a lady a!!  

OMG! I LOVE the song ones!! 
Don't blink, should've been a cowboy, put you in a song, Oh how I LOVE it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Hehe! 

I am a big country music fan too  LOL!


----------



## emilieanne

One with moonspots should be runnin outa moonlight


----------



## katie

we had a goat named Super Goat or Super G for short oh and one named bacon.


----------



## katie

I don't know if this counts but we have a cat named Timothy B. Morse.


----------



## nchen7

wow! these are some silly names!!! lol. although, I have to say, these aren't half as bad as names they give to racing horses.......


----------



## katie

nchen7 said:


> wow! these are some silly names!!! lol. although, I have to say, these aren't half as bad as names they give to racing horses.......


I so agree with you. My mom grew up on a horse farm and my goodness you would not believe how awful. my moms horse was a retired racer and his name was diplomatic ward but there are some much worse ones. We also owned one name Grey hornet.


----------



## emilieanne

There are some wacky and silly race horse names!!! 
The cat and super goat ones are pretty cute


----------



## Trickyroo

I knew a stud horse named Ben Dover


----------



## nchen7

Trickyroo said:


> I knew a stud horse named Ben Dover


I can't help but.........:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:. BEST. STUD. NAME.....EVER!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Rofl


----------



## Curious

I can't beat J.O.Y but I thought that this was cute...the little doeling I got this spring came from a litter of triplets, 1 doe 2 bucks, and her owner named them Cleopatra, Julius Caesar, and Mark Antony. I thought it was freaking adorable.


----------



## Trickyroo

I know of someone who named her two dogs Lo and La.
This was , when she calls them , she says one word , "LoLa"


----------



## Trickyroo

Yes , nobody is going to beat Skyla's list , EVER !!
I still have to go over the rest of her list cause I need to name by new buckling , lolol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I LOVE horse names! That's where I got a lot of mine  I come from the horse world and have always loved going to shows and hearing all the cool names  

ROFL! Love that one Laura! :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LoLa is too cute! Haha!


Lol! Yah.. It's long.. Lol! And I have added a few since I sent you the list Laura  LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I thought you had a name picked out for him Laura? No?


----------



## Curious

Trickyroo said:


> Yes , nobody is going to beat Skyla's list , EVER !!
> I still have to go over the rest of her list cause I need to name by new buckling , lolol


That's a good idea! Now I never need to be creative...just count on Skyla to come up with something cool!!!  :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! I love coming up with cool showy names  

Not many people like them though lol!


----------



## Curious

Well, you have at least 3 fans for your names hehe. I love them!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Thanks


----------



## Sylvie

Curious said:


> Well, you have at least 3 fans for your names hehe. I love them!


Me too! Can I use some? Please? ray:


----------



## emilieanne

You guys!! 

I'm sitting in class, teacher rambling, I see all these funny names I scream it and burst out laughing forgetting I'm in class, ahhhhh


----------



## Dani-1995

Tater.... I had a show wether that I named Tater Chip but called Tater. People laughed at his name so much but hey, he won four shows. I'm not really sure how it even came about but it did

All the wethers we've had/have are:
Ricky Bobby
Elliott
Tater
Ronnie
Shane
Jack
Otis
Charlie
Si


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Sylvie said:


> Me too! Can I use some? Please? ray:


Be my guest


----------



## Sylvie

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Be my guest


Thank you!


----------



## Sylvie

emilieanne said:


> You guys!!
> 
> I'm sitting in class, teacher rambling, I see all these funny names I scream it and burst out laughing forgetting I'm in class, ahhhhh


:lol:


----------



## katie

Curious said:


> I can't beat J.O.Y but I thought that this was cute...the little doeling I got this spring came from a litter of triplets, 1 doe 2 bucks, and her owner named them Cleopatra, Julius Caesar, and Mark Antony. I thought it was freaking adorable.


what does J.O.Y. stand for?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

My user name/Herd name is J.O.Y. Farm

Jesus first. Others second. Yourself last. J.O.Y.


----------



## katie

I love it. J.O.Y. Our farm name is Future Hope Farm after the verse in Jeremiah which is below.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I like that! I actually think I have that verse on my website!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I do! right on my home page lol!


----------



## LizStabbert

Not a goat, but I know a horse named Plywood :laugh:


----------



## emilieanne

Joy I love that


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

emilieanne said:


> Joy I love that


Thanks


----------



## Milk_Maid_5

K I just read this whole thread and I have a few. We don't show goats, but we like catchy names. 

We had an Australian Shepard we named Indiana. When we put an add in the paper for stud services we said "We named the dog Indiana." We had another stud Australian Shepard we named Axel Rose. Our daughter was 2 at the time and couldn't pronounce Axel you can imagine what it sounded like with a 2yr old saying it. In hindsight that was probably not the best name 

My husband heard of a race horse named Hoof Hearted :ROFL:

We have these named picked out
Triplet Bucks Alvin Simon and Theodore
Twin Does Briar Rose and Snow White
Twin Bucks Romulas and Remus 
One small buckling Tom Thumb
Also
William Wallace
Yippy Ki Yay!
CastAway


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ I like those!

Mind if I add them to my list?


----------



## Milk_Maid_5

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ^ I like those!
> 
> Mind if I add them to my list?


Go ahead I'd be honored


----------



## emilieanne

Yippie ki yay! I LOVE that. 

You mind if I name a goat that?
Ill call her ki


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Milk_Maid_5 said:


> Go ahead I'd be honored


Thanks!!


----------



## Milk_Maid_5

emilieanne said:


> Yippie ki yay! I LOVE that.
> 
> You mind if I name a goat that?
> Ill call her ki


I don't mind we were going to name a buck that and call him 'Yippie' We are big Die Hard fans


----------



## emilieanne

Milk_Maid_5 said:


> I don't mind we were going to name a buck that and call him 'Yippie' We are big Die Hard fans


That's awesome

I just thought of one. 
Gerdin (Jordan)


----------



## katie

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I like that! I actually think I have that verse on my website!


Really?


----------



## katie

Milk_Maid_5 said:


> K I just read this whole thread and I have a few. We don't show goats, but we like catchy names.
> 
> We had an Australian Shepard we named Indiana. When we put an add in the paper for stud services we said "We named the dog Indiana." We had another stud Australian Shepard we named Axel Rose. Our daughter was 2 at the time and couldn't pronounce Axel you can imagine what it sounded like with a 2yr old saying it. In hindsight that was probably not the best name
> 
> My husband heard of a race horse named Hoof Hearted :ROFL:
> 
> You mentioned naming your dog indiana. We had two roosters named India and France.


----------



## ogfabby

My daughter named one of our dogs Bluejay motortoad rhino. We call him J. 

The out there names in my herd are Spice, Sixty One, and Elsie Mae. Oooh, and precious spice and brown sugar. 

The others are fairly calm. I have a Thunder, Jazzy Girl, Snow, Hershey, Jumper, Pooh, Butterball, Red, Bella, Precious (yes, there is a precious spice and a plain precious) and 3 un named bucklings.


----------



## Milk_Maid_5

We named the dog after a line in Indiana Jones The Last Crusade. The line 'We named the dog Indiana' is in it.  

My eldest had the idea of naming the does we bought after countries and then naming her kids after cities in that country so Mama goat would be Russia and a kid would be Moscow you really have a ton of possibilities and it would be fairly easy to keep them straight along with a great geography lesson 

I just remembered a few more names (I really should write them down)

For a buck and a doe Hansel & Grettel (I like Grettel the best)
For 2 bucks and a doe Harry, Ron & Hermoine (My eldest sons idea )


----------



## katie

this year we did russian names for our babies. The list will follow: Pooten and Ava buckling and doeling twins, Inessa and Natalia twin doelings, Nikolas and Anastaysia twins buckling and doeling, and Katrina or Kate single doeling. It was a lot of fun.


----------



## katie

I wanted to name two bucklings if we have twin bucks again George and Washington.


----------



## happybleats

we had nubian wethers name Cowboy and Pilgrim : )


----------



## Milk_Maid_5

katie said:


> I wanted to name two bucklings if we have twin bucks again George and Washington.


That's awesome! You could do a ton with that idea.
John&Adams Ben&Franklin Abe&Lincoln

And just because Scarlett&OHara or Sherlock&Holmes


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

katie said:


> Really?


Yes sir-re


----------



## CountryCrazy

Milk maid, we were going to name our 2 wethers George and Fred From HP

But we named them Mario and Luigi instead. 

I'm thinking about naming my ND buckling Gimli

I also like the names:

Arwen and Aowye 
Hansel and Gretel, tho they'll get no candy. 
DK and Ditty, 
Shaggy and Scooby
Amy and May, same letters diff order.
Mary, Laura, Carrie, and Grace 
Arthur and Gwen
Lancelot and Gawain
Thing 1 and Thing 2
Wesley and Buttercup
Fessik (sp?) and Inyego (sp?)
Humperdinck and 5 fingered Man
Lonestar, Barf and Darth Helmet
Princes Vespa 
3 Sir... 3 (just call him 3)
Rocky and Bullwinkle
Bugs and Daffy
Daisy and Donald
Micky and Minnie 
Robin, Maid Marion and Little John
Adam, Hoss and Little Joe
Smoky and The Bandit
Xena and Gabriel 
Hercules and Iolis (sp?)
Loki and Thor
Leroy Jethro Gibbs
Jesse and Frank 
Shania, Reba, and Faith


----------



## Milk_Maid_5

CountryCrazy said:


> Milk maid, we were going to name our 2 wethers George and Fred From HP
> 
> But we named them Mario and Luigi instead.
> 
> I'm thinking about naming my ND buckling Gimli
> 
> I also like the names:
> 
> Arwen and Aowye
> Hansel and Gretel, tho they'll get no candy.
> DK and Ditty,
> Shaggy and Scooby
> Amy and May, same letters diff order.
> Mary, Laura, Carrie, and Grace
> Arthur and Gwen
> Lancelot and Gawain
> Thing 1 and Thing 2
> Wesley and Buttercup
> Fessik (sp?) and Inyego (sp?)
> Humperdinck and 5 fingered Man
> Lonestar, Barf and Darth Helmet
> Princes Vespa
> 3 Sir... 3 (just call him 3)
> Rocky and Bullwinkle
> Bugs and Daffy
> Daisy and Donald
> Micky and Minnie
> Robin, Maid Marion and Little John
> Adam, Hoss and Little Joe
> Smoky and The Bandit
> Xena and Gabriel
> Hercules and Iolis (sp?)
> Loki and Thor
> Leroy Jethro Gibbs
> Jesse and Frank
> Shania, Reba, and Faith


My second son suggested Mario and Luigi and also Link and Zelda I love the Princess Bride names. I would love to use Shaggy and Scooby that was and still is my Favorite cartoon! My youngest sons name is Jethro not named after NCIS but it definitely warmed us to the name


----------



## katie

I really like Arwen and Aowyn. That would be really cute.


----------



## Mindy

I have a buck named: Monki Moonshine.


----------



## emilieanne

You guys have a LOT of great names!! they're so cute!!! 
Think I'm gunna be using some of you guys don't mind!


----------



## desertlily

We have a doe who has what looks like a number 6 on her side. Her nickname is "old number 6" (for Mark Martin- NASCAR). Her daughter had what looked like a black and white checkered flag over her shoulder, so I named her Danica 

We just had a doeling who was born with the cutest little pig nose markings, no I named her Miss Piggy. Her sister has the markings of a Holstein cow, so her names is Hollie!


----------



## emilieanne

desertlily said:


> We have a doe who has what looks like a number 6 on her side. Her nickname is "old number 6" (for Mark Martin- NASCAR). Her daughter had what looked like a black and white checkered flag over her shoulder, so I named her Danica
> 
> We just had a doeling who was born with the cutest little pig nose markings, no I named her Miss Piggy. Her sister has the markings of a Holstein cow, so her names is Hollie!


OMG!! You are so lucky with them markings!!  awesome!!!


----------



## heatherpersky

my goats names are:
evil one
cassie (or sometimes casserole)
old girl
massy (ferguson)
wally
cleo
bianca
hoppy
noisy
shaun

I name them according to a trait that is particular to them, and makes it easier to remember. And this is simple while my heard is small, but as it grows I may need to drop the individual naming !

Cheers, 
Heather, 
Swanfels, Queensland, Australia


----------



## Gumtree

I've had 
Snowy-ears
Swanlee
Banjo
Captain Jack
Mr Stinks
Mels Girl --- changed that to Melody
Thorn

Plus a cow called Bugsie
They are the crazier ones...lol


----------



## lyzyrrd

Our black baby Nigerian dwarf is mayonaise nicknamed mayo


----------



## Goatnewbie101

When our first babies were born in march a girl and boy I claimed the girl because my sister had named the bottle baby we got the previous month. She named the bottle baby fossil which sounded very strange to me at first by it has grown on me and I actually like it now.
So anyway I named the girl midnight star ( her moms name was starfire, I wanted to keep with star in the name) and my sister named the boy bootyliscious. 
( no clue how to spell it). 

I refused and I call him bo for short lol

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## emilieanne

Goatnewbie101 said:


> When our first babies were born in march a girl and boy I claimed the girl because my sister had named the bottle baby we got the previous month. She named the bottle baby fossil which sounded very strange to me at first by it has grown on me and I actually like it now.
> So anyway I named the girl midnight star ( her moms name was starfire, I wanted to keep with star in the name) and my sister named the boy bootyliscious.
> ( no clue how to spell it).
> 
> I refused and I call him bo for short lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


Fossil is a cute name awww


----------



## katie

lyzyrrd said:


> Our black baby Nigerian dwarf is mayonaise nicknamed mayo


Black Mayo? Yuck!


----------



## Sylvie

katie said:


> Black Mayo? Yuck!


:laugh:


----------



## ThreeHavens

We have a Leona Lionheart.


----------



## emilieanne

ThreeHavens said:


> We have a Leona Lionheart.


Awww I love that name!!!


----------



## katie

so cute!


----------



## ahead-by-a-hare

We bought a Campfire Girl. We named her son Scout. We named our boers Maple and Barbie-Q. We have a Zoey and Oscar. Gold and white does named Brilliance & Goldilocks. We also have a midsummer blues.


----------



## Crystal

We have 2yr old colt and filly named Osiris & Isis after the gods. The moms are full Arabians that are half sisters bred to the same stud. The one Arab her name is Fantasia and we call her daughter Ariel. We had a gelding named Rocket Man. We just named are 2 does out of American Patriot, American Honey and American Jewel. The buck is Black Hawk. Van Gough son is Starry Night. They are both moonspotted.
I really love some of the names on here.


----------



## emilieanne

When I read American honey, the song started playing in my head!!!

And campfire girl, that's cute & funny haha


----------



## caprine crazy

Wallowitz. Big Bang Theory fan here!


----------



## emilieanne

caprine crazy said:


> Wallowitz. Big Bang Theory fan here!


Oh my!! 
Gotta admit, pretty wacky!!(; 
Is it a buck?


----------



## ptgoats45

There is a ND breeder near me who has some pretty different names for her goats. She has a Dung Beetle, Maggot, Up Yours, Hot Pants, Push Me Pull You, Blonde Bombshell, and many more.

I named one of my Saanen does Bacardi, but that is because her grandsires name is Moonshine.


----------



## lottsagoats

I had twin bucks: Tex and Co-Tex

A Nigerian doe with odd facial markings: Cover Girl Crying

Not a goat, but I used to have a cow dairy. One of the cows we bought had the registered name of: Tallywhacker.

My late Nubian buck: Apocolyptica
My current buck (His 3/4 brother): Lord of Chaos
His daughters: Flirting with Disaster and Lunatic Fringe

Cat named Fido

There used to be a very successful Appaloosa race horse name "Loaf of Bread Head" because, well he had a very ugly head!

My Lamancha bucks name is Adammair

A rabbit named Buckwuck

A filly named Squeak
A colt named Buttski


----------



## emilieanne

Tallywacker is funny  

But dung beetle....?! D: poor goat! Lol


----------



## katie

ptgoats45 said:


> There is a ND breeder near me who has some pretty different names for her goats. She has a Dung Beetle, Maggot, Up Yours, Hot Pants, Push Me Pull You, Blonde Bombshell, and many more.
> 
> I named one of my Saanen does Bacardi, but that is because her grandsires name is Moonshine.


 Push me pull you! I love it! That's from Doctor Doolittle!


----------



## emilieanne

katie said:


> Push me pull you! I love it! That's from Doctor Doolittle!


Lol that one & blonde bomb she'll are pretty cute!!


----------



## NigerianGirl

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> My user name/Herd name is J.O.Y. Farm
> 
> Jesus first. Others second. Yourself last. J.O.Y.


I love that!!


----------



## WillowGem

lottsagoats said:


> I had twin bucks: Tex and Co-Tex


LOL!! That is seriously hilarious!!

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## lileomom

My daughter named our first goats Frostie and French Fry. The buck we bought just happened to be named Brownie Sundae. This spring French Fry had a Tater Tot. 

When I showed Jersey cows I had a Frizzle. Her daughters and grand daughters were Frazzle, Dazzle, Dizzle and Sizzle. Sizzle's twin brother was bacon. 

Every year when I was growing up we had a beef steer in with the dairy herd. We had a Sir Loin, Where's the Beef, What's 4 Dinner, Sir Loinsalot, and Big Dumb Dudley, the dumbest bovine I have ever come in contact with before or since. He sure did taste good though.


----------



## emilieanne

lileomom said:


> My daughter named our first goats Frostie and French Fry. The buck we bought just happened to be named Brownie Sundae. This spring French Fry had a Tater Tot.
> 
> When I showed Jersey cows I had a Frizzle. Her daughters and grand daughters were Frazzle, Dazzle, Dizzle and Sizzle. Sizzle's twin brother was bacon.
> 
> Every year when I was growing up we had a beef steer in with the dairy herd. We had a Sir Loin, Where's the Beef, What's 4 Dinner, Sir Loinsalot, and Big Dumb Dudley, the dumbest bovine I have ever come in contact with before or since. He sure did taste good though.


What's for dinner? Where's the beef? Lol 
Sir loin?! 
That's awesome.. I'm actually craving a burger. 
I must admit I've had a cow that we named him dumbers inventor. 
It's gotta take a dumb species to create another dumb species... That cow was a birdbrain!!!


----------



## GoatGirlyGirl

Pippin, picante (spicy In Spanish), Me B lookin Gorgeous/pretty/beautiful etc. Profit (haha get it? money), Pistel, Skitz, Chilli, Watch me work
Haha I stink at names.


----------



## Texaslass

We had two jersey steers that we raised for meat. They were named Sir Loin and Cowlick.We also had a jersey milk cow once that we named Moonshine.


----------



## emilieanne

GoatGirlyGirl said:


> Pippin, picante (spicy In Spanish), Me B lookin Gorgeous/pretty/beautiful etc. Profit (haha get it? money), Pistel, Skitz, Chilli, Watch me work
> Haha I stink at names.


I could only imagine calling a goat picante! Lol


----------



## GoatGirlyGirl

Lol! You asked for wacky! I gave you wacky


----------



## emilieanne

GoatGirlyGirl said:


> Lol! You asked for wacky! I gave you wacky


You sure did!! 
I'm lovin all these names


----------



## sbaker

I saw a buck for sale once who was named Booty Call. That cracked me up pretty good! My goat names aren't to strange, but most have come with names already. I do have a goose named Duck Duck, and had a solid black cat named Friday. I got him on Friday the thirteenth. Best Cat Ever! I love creative names! I might be going back through this list when my first goatie babies are born in a few weeks!


----------



## Trickyroo

We had a cat at a barn when I was young named Little Sh** 
I remember the barn manager would go looking for him and say 
"where is that little sh**" , we thought it was hysterical when people would ask " who's he looking for ?" , lolol

Sir Loin had me rolling , lolol
Im a Bugs Bunny fan , I admit , lolol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ptgoats45 said:


> There is a ND breeder near me who has some pretty different names for her goats. She has a Dung Beetle, Maggot, Up Yours, Hot Pants, Push Me Pull You, Blonde Bombshell, and many more.
> 
> I named one of my Saanen does Bacardi, but that is because her grandsires name is Moonshine.


Dill's right? She sure has some interesting names!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

NigerianGirl said:


> I love that!!


Thank you


----------



## emilieanne

Little sh** reminds me of my old goats mom. (B**ch) she was a HORRIBLE goat. Lol 

Joy: when I read the dill's part, I thought you were talking about me at first (last name is dill) lol


----------



## happybleats

if you want a wacky or odd name..let my husband name an animal for you....we dont allow him to name anything here lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

LOL! No, Dill's - A Little Goat Farm  

Lol happybleats! :ROFL:


----------



## goatgirl132

nchen7 said:


> wow! these are some silly names!!! lol. although, I have to say, these aren't half as bad as names they give to racing horses.......


Or just horses in genneral!!
One horse name was watch my spots and her daughter (with fewer spots on her) roll off me 
That one was my fav.


----------



## emilieanne

Happybleats! That's funny!!!!! 

Joy: after 30 seconds or so I realized that! lol 
Goatgirl: that is one WACKY name!!! 
Roll off me?! Whaaaaat?


----------



## Milk_Maid_5

My daughter suggested naming 4 bucks

Bob, Larry, Archibald (Archie) & Junior (She loves Veggie Tales)


----------



## emilieanne

Milk_Maid_5 said:


> My daughter suggested naming 4 bucks
> 
> Bob, Larry, Archibald (Archie) & Junior (She loves Veggie Tales)


Awww that's so cute!!!


----------



## caprine crazy

emilieanne said:


> Oh my!!
> Gotta admit, pretty wacky!!(;
> Is it a buck?


Nope, that's gonna be the name of my wether if I ever get one.


----------



## emilieanne

caprine crazy said:


> Nope, that's gonna be the name of my wether if I ever get one.


Lol if you ever get one. 
I know how you feel!! 
Feel like I'm NEVER Gunna get my nubian doe! 
But, Atleast it's a form of a boy and not a doe!!(;


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Oh, I just remembered some goats that I let my brother in law name

Squidge
Squishy
Black Betty
One eyed Jack (when blind in one eye)
Rachet (so when you say it fast it makes it sound like Rat Sh*t....)
Shi-thead (think about it.....take away - and you get ****head )

there was a few others but never again will he name the bottle babies.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Milk_Maid_5 said:


> My daughter suggested naming 4 bucks
> 
> Bob, Larry, Archibald (Archie) & Junior (She loves Veggie Tales)


Aww! Love it! I love Veggie Tales too!  yep 18 and I still sing Veggies!  and proud of it!


----------



## emilieanne

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Oh, I just remembered some goats that I let my brother in law name
> 
> Squidge
> Squishy
> Black Betty
> One eyed Jack (when blind in one eye)
> Rachet (so when you say it fast it makes it sound like Rat Sh*t....)
> Shi-thead (think about it.....take away - and you get ****head )
> 
> there was a few others but never again will he name the bottle babies.....


That's funny!!!! 
Rachet, is that a nasty goat?? Lol

Joy- your comment reminded me of dragon tales!;P
Dragon tales dragon tales it's almost time for dragon tales, come along & take my hand, let's all go to dragon land!!!!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

ROFL!! Yah now I got that stuck in my head! Lol! 

I'm gonna go around humming/singing it all night an getting weird looks from my parents lol!


----------



## emilieanne

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ROFL!! Yah now I got that stuck in my head! Lol!
> 
> I'm gonna go around humming/singing it all night an getting weird looks from my parents lol!


Me too!!(; 
Only cause it's been raining for 3 weeks, I'm going baby crazy, and I'm sick from being in the rain all day once an I'm my allowed outside!!!!(; 
Florida is no fun.. I'm moving!! Lol


----------



## Trickyroo

There is Nothing wrong with the name Archie !
I had a manager in one of my branches names Archie


----------



## emilieanne

Trickyroo said:


> There is Nothing wrong with the name Archie !
> I had a manager in one of my branches names Archie


I think that's a cute name


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I like the name too Laura


----------



## NubianFan

My daughter named our rabbit BuckEye Joe and she just named our new cream colored buckling Creampuff. Yes I said buckling. I told her too bad we can't register him and name him Creampuff the Magic Dragon.


----------



## emilieanne

NubianFan said:


> My daughter named our rabbit BuckEye Joe and she just named our new cream colored buckling Creampuff. Yes I said buckling. I told her too bad we can't register him and name him Creampuff the Magic Dragon.


Lol cream puff the magic dragon. That's one long name 
I wonder if someone ever named their goat joe dirt??


----------



## TiffofMo

Not wacky but cute i think. I named one of my does Ocean Breeze. She was yellow like sand and had blue eyes like the ocean. Her nickname is Ocean.


----------



## emilieanne

TiffofMo said:


> Not wacky but cute i think. I named one of my does Ocean Breeze. She was yellow like sand and had blue eyes like the ocean. Her nickname is Ocean.


Awwww that's a beautiful name!!!


----------



## happybleats

I would think the most odd name wehave had here ( an we have had quite a few) would be theone in the waiting room right now...Dee...her full name is happy bleats Deliverance Finale'...AKA Dee.... since she is her moms last baby....
we have had 

Dozer
Tank
Blade
Mator
Lavern and Shirly ( twins)
Bonnie and Clyde
Dynamite ( black Buck with tons of white moon spots)
Leapa
Begora
Lunar Moon ( a moon spotted doe)
Captain Jack
Leroy ( my beloved Lamancha Buck who passed away this past winter)
Hazel
Miss Tecata'
Stella Corina
Roscoe
my daughter had a little Chi pup named Keely Roo
my son has a black and white Lop named Tuxedo

there has been so many in 8 years lol....


----------



## emilieanne

happybleats said:


> I would think the most odd name wehave had here ( an we have had quite a few) would be theone in the waiting room right now...Dee...her full name is happy bleats Deliverance Finale'...AKA Dee.... since she is her moms last baby....
> we have had
> 
> Dozer
> Tank
> Blade
> Mator
> Lavern and Shirly ( twins)
> Bonnie and Clyde
> Dynamite ( black Buck with tons of white moon spots)
> Leapa
> Begora
> Lunar Moon ( a moon spotted doe)
> Captain Jack
> Leroy ( my beloved Lamancha Buck who passed away this past winter)
> Hazel
> Miss Tecata'
> Stella Corina
> Roscoe
> my daughter had a little Chi pup named Keely Roo
> my son has a black and white Lop named Tuxedo
> 
> there has been so many in 8 years lol....


How do you pronounce begora? Lol
Roscoe is cute 
Is it from roscoe peeco train??


----------



## happybleats

lol..yes Roscoe peeco train lol...
Begora is pronounced with short "e" sound like in beg then "ora" its from some dragon fansasy books...the lady we got her from loved those books...Luna Moon is also one of hers lol..


----------



## Texaslass

Originally Posted by *TiffofMo* 
_Not wacky but cute i think. I named one of my does Ocean Breeze. She was yellow like sand and had blue eyes like the ocean. Her nickname is Ocean._

We had one the same coloring and my little sister named her Summer Rain. Summer for short. Funny how they're kind of similar, isn't it? 

Oh, and we also had a Bonnie Bell and Clyde (twins), happybleats!


----------



## emilieanne

That's a cute name nd lover!!! 

Happy bleats: that's awesome my parents sold him a boat....


----------



## katie

TiffofMo said:


> Not wacky but cute i think. I named one of my does Ocean Breeze. She was yellow like sand and had blue eyes like the ocean. Her nickname is Ocean.


ocean breeze is a nice name. I've thought about cascade but the fact that that is a laundrey detergent kind of bothers me.


----------



## Milk_Maid_5

This isn't a goat name but we named our farm 'Where my does at?' LOL in honor of the ghetto we lived in before we got out of there


----------



## OutdoorDreamer

We have some hunting related names in our herd since my boyfriend and I love to hunt. the other does are named after flowers or something related to the weather.

Vicxen, an alpine named after the Hoyt bow I shoot.
Mossy, an Oberhasli named after Mossy Oak camo, but also because when we brought her home she jumped up onto a huge stump that none of the other goats could reach, and she started eating all the moss off it. Haha!
Daisy, Our Saanen
Lily, yearling Nubian.
Silver Mist. Our other Nubian doe, already named when we bought her. 
Rainy, Cloudy and Thunder, which are Mist's triplets that were born during one nasty storm! And the sire's name is Storm Chaser lol

Diesel, Our little Nubian buckling. Cause we love diesel trucks  our Alpine buck we are picking up soon might be called Turbo. Not sure yet!


----------



## emilieanne

OutdoorDreamer said:


> We have some hunting related names in our herd since my boyfriend and I love to hunt. the other does are named after flowers or something related to the weather.
> 
> Vicxen, an alpine named after the Hoyt bow I shoot.
> Mossy, an Oberhasli named after Mossy Oak camo, but also because when we brought her home she jumped up onto a huge stump that none of the other goats could reach, and she started eating all the moss off it. Haha!
> Daisy, Our Saanen
> Lily, yearling Nubian.
> Silver Mist. Our other Nubian doe, already named when we bought her.
> Rainy, Cloudy and Thunder, which are Mist's triplets that were born during one nasty storm! And the sire's name is Storm Chaser lol
> 
> Diesel, Our little Nubian buckling. Cause we love diesel trucks  our Alpine buck we are picking up soon might be called Turbo. Not sure yet!


D'awwwww 
I have a Great Pyrenees names diesel he's the BEST


----------



## katie

I like the silver mist babies named rainy cloudy adn thunder that is cute. It reminds me of the book by Margret Henry _Stormy Misty's Foal_.


----------



## katie

some people think this is weird but our farm is called Future Hope Farm and we had a goat named Hope so we named her baby Future we also named Future's sister Milkyway


----------



## emilieanne

katie said:


> I like the silver mist babies named rainy cloudy adn thunder that is cute. It reminds me of the book by Margret Henry Stormy Misty's Foal.


Oh I like those names too 
So cute!! 
Or like "every storm runs outta rain"


----------



## vlinealpines

What do you say when you lift a leg while they are still wet from the doe? We registered two bucklings this year named V Line Prince Darhnet and V Line Shut D Front Door. The really funny part is that when I read the ADGA papers they had spelled Darhnet Dahmet.


----------



## emilieanne

vlinealpines said:


> What do you say when you lift a leg while they are still wet from the doe? We registered two bucklings this year named V Line Prince Darhnet and V Line Shut D Front Door. The really funny part is that when I read the ADGA papers they had spelled Darhnet Dahmet.


That's soooo funny


----------



## Bonfire98

When i was little my brother asked for a go kart for his b-day and he got a goat named go kart lol.


----------



## emilieanne

Bonfire98 said:


> When i was little my brother asked for a go kart for his b-day and he got a goat named go kart lol.


That's the way to go!!!!!;D


----------



## katie

love that!


----------



## Sylvie

Crystal said:


> We have 2yr old colt and filly named Osiris & Isis after the gods. The moms are full Arabians that are half sisters bred to the same stud. The one Arab her name is Fantasia and we call her daughter Ariel. We had a gelding named Rocket Man. We just named are 2 does out of American Patriot, American Honey and American Jewel. The buck is Black Hawk. Van Gough son is Starry Night. They are both moonspotted.
> I really love some of the names on here.


I love Starry Night's moonspots! :drool: Every once in a while I'll visit your website just to look at him...


----------



## MoKa-Farms

A goat named Goat would have a weird name


----------



## emilieanne

That would be weird! 

But funny


----------



## teejae

I had a Soosie Too Step and her great grand daughters Can Can and Cha Cha,Teejae


----------



## MoKa-Farms

All three of them sound adorable, especially Cha Cha ^-^

A buck named Dad, a buck named Uncle, a buck named Grandfather, a doe named Aunt, a doe named Grandmother, a doe named Mom, a doeling named Daughter, a doeling named Sister, a doeling named Niece, a doeling named Cousinette a buckling named Son, a buckling named Nephew, a buckling named Cousin, a and a buckling named Brother would make a weird-named family. ^-^


----------



## emilieanne

Soosie too step is ADORABLE!!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Lamp


----------



## emilieanne

Lamp, come her baby. Here lamp! 

Lol I couldn't imagine going to visit with my girls and boys and screaming Sabrina, sophya, daisy, hot rod, joker, LAMP! Lol


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Haha


----------



## ahead-by-a-hare

I tell them not to name goats we are selling but that doesn't always work! We have a buckling who has a lightening bolt across his face. I said like Harry Potters scar. My daughter calls him Harry Goater. His sister is Goldilocks.


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Aw they are so adorable!


----------



## crownofjules

nchen7 said:


> I can't help but.........:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:. BEST. STUD. NAME.....EVER!!!!!!!!


I went to high school with a kid named Benjamin "Ben" Dover. :laugh:


----------



## ThreeHavens

Leona Lionheart


----------



## nchen7

crownofjules said:


> I went to high school with a kid named Benjamin "Ben" Dover. :laugh:


oh my! LOL. his parents either didn't love him very much, or had a really sick sense of humour!


----------



## kc8lsk

I had a quad of goats named Black Coffee, Sugar, Spice and Everything Nice so I had sugar spice and everything nice with black coffee and sugar's dam was cream. We also have fairbanks, ankorage, Yukon jane, Juno, and Sitka. and a border collie Mix Named Diogee.


----------



## spidy1

I have a Brunswick and a Stud Muffin!!


----------



## DogainNigerians

I have a couple different names which are Mama Jama and yagermister. No specific reason for the names. There just..different...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

Our dogs names are Ice, Sky, Moon, Star, and Cowboy, we didn't mean for it to happen that way.


----------



## mountainminilynn

We've had..
Smith
Wesson (Smith's sister)
Lady Derringer (Lady D)
Annie Oakley
Lightning
Tikka
Robinson


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

Cool, I've also got an Annie Oakley, outlaw, Jessie James, billy the kid, rowdy Yates, astrid, mersaides, Dixie, lizzy, Clyde, Roscoe, and smore


----------



## mountainminilynn

I like Jesse James 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## dallaskdixie

Thanks he's one of my favorite, got the pertiest coat on him


----------



## Electra552

I have a cream colored buckling named Butters


----------



## FallenLeavesGoats

Fallen Leaves for my wether. Not really weird. I think it's a good name. I will be getting goats, for the first time, in a few weeks. Nigerian Dwarfs. A doe and a wether. I am so excited!!!


By:
Fallen Leaves 
"A Goat Farm"
Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


----------



## TDG-Farms

Had a very small premie doe kid born two years ago. When she would stand, her front knees would almost touch. So we named her Knockers cause of her knock knees  Her legs quickly straightened out but to this day we still call her Knockers. And let me tell you, there are lots of dirty ways you can use her name!


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats

I just have Cracker Jacker.. The rest are normal-ish name (hope, faith, freedom..)


----------



## ahead-by-a-hare

My daughter is waiting for her new boers to be born. Her market goat will be Nutella! 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## MoKa-Farms

I met a goat once whose name was Genie's Lamp. You'd think they'd nickname her Genie, but they called her "Lamp" :laugh:


----------



## COgoatLover25

You think that's weird , my friends goats name is shadyditchwitch


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## FallenLeavesGoats

I have a doe called Fluttering Bird


By:
Fallen Leaves 
"A Goat Farm"
Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

the weirdest one I've heard is probably my wether's mom, Lucky Devil...lol what Devil is Lucky


----------



## Hodgson

I have a LaMancha doe named Fu Manchu. She's 5, no horns, and a black beard. The name just came to me shortly after I bought her. She looks like an old chinaman that's growing a Fu Manchu. Lol I just call her Fu, but my husband's not good with remembering names and calls her Ho. :/


----------



## FallenLeavesGoats

I read a book where someone had

•Teasel and
•P.U. (Standing for prolapsed uterus)


By:
Fallen Leaves 
"A Goat Farm"
Raising Nigerian Dwarf milk goats since 2014


----------



## twokidsandafarm

I have a buckling named Kaptain Ahab. I have a doe named Belle, but sometimes I call her Belly or Belly Button, I'm not sure why, but I do!  


Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!


----------



## agilitymaster01

My sister names a couple of our goats...haha. Lets just say they were pretty weird...

Pebble (pronounced pa be bebly, not pebble)
Chunch (we had a munch and a crunch...why we needed a chunch is beyond me. )

Kids...lol


----------



## Hodgson

Chunch, now that's a weird name! Lol


----------

